# Want to buy new LED display for desktop



## hawx (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All,
I want to buy a LED monitor for my pc but on second thought i decided to buy a LED tv upto size 24 inch. I have narrowed down my choice to Toshiba Toshiba 23 Inches 23PU200 which is full HD and supports movie playback via external harddrive it retails for around 14,590 rs on snap deal. The second choice is Toshiba 23 inch 23PB200 which is basically same model but without the movie playback feature and retails around for 13,190 rs on snap deal.

Now my real question is whether it is worth to buy the movie playback one or just go for the plain simple one considering it is primarily going to be used with my desktop as a monitor. Also if not then which decent LED monitor should i buy for my desktop my budget is around 14,000-15,000  max or even any other suggestion about LED tv is also welcome considering the budget in mind.

Regards and Thanks in Advance,
Hawx


----------



## hawx (Aug 18, 2013)

come on guys...just views no replies...
anyways i did some homework and have shortlisted the below candidates,

1.Viewsonic  VX2370Smh-LED
response time-4ms(GTG)
panel type-IPS

2.Samsung S24B370H

response time-2ms(GTG)
panel type-not specified on website but by viewing angles which is specified i guess it is TN

3. LG 24EA53VQ

response time-5ms
panel type-IPS

Now all the panels are good but after searching the net found out that we cannot trust the response time much. Now i want a monitor for gaming,movies and for coding purposes so the requirement is that no ghosting, so response time must be somewhere near 5ms so that no ghosting appears,i had shortlisted the samsung but as it is not IPS panel i dont want me to tilt my head everytime to get the viewing angles right,but samsung says that they have something called as Magic angle tech which increases viewing angle considerably,should i trust on this and buy the samsung one or else then which one is better from LG and viewsonic.

Guys please help because i am going to buy it in few days and dont want to spend hard earned cash onto something which i will regret later. Also any other models and suggestion will also do.

Thanx in Advance,
Hawx


----------



## dude1 (Aug 18, 2013)

BenQ GL2450HM LED monitor is a good one...Its a gaming monitor with good response time and viewing angles...


----------



## relief (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a new member, is Benq GL2023A is a best choice?
plz reply


----------



## hawx (Aug 23, 2013)

relief said:


> I'm a new member, is Benq GL2023A is a best choice?
> plz reply



What is your primary requirement?
If gaming then it is ok as monitor but if movies and critical color related work then it is not the best.
reply me your requirements along with budget then we can be more clear about.

ALso guys thanks for replying me.bought myself a DELL 2440L for around 13,500 expect a detail review soon


----------



## relief (Aug 24, 2013)

hawx said:


> What is your primary requirement?
> If gaming then it is ok as monitor but if movies and critical color related work then it is not the best.
> reply me your requirements along with budget then we can be more clear about.
> 
> ALso guys thanks for replying me.bought myself a DELL 2440L for around 13,500 expect a detail review soon


i'm a basic user & i want to watch movies , doing some office related work etc..


----------

